# DUB SHOW



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WHOS GOING :biggrin: AND YES THERE WILL BE LOWRIDERS THERE


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 14 2008, 09:05 PM~11089329
> *WHOS  GOING  :biggrin: AND  YES THERE  WILL BE LOWRIDERS  THERE
> *



YOUR CAR GONNA BE THERE ???


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 14 2008, 10:23 PM~11089593
> *YOUR CAR GONNA BE THERE ???
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We'll be there with Krazy Kreation


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

last time them fuckers came to houston they went to the shop saw my ride strretshow and said i had to put at least 20" rims if i wanted to enter . then i had my daily wich look like shit and said that it could enter just cause it was sitting on 20" stock as hell other than rims and my streetshow is a full custom car. i dont know if it was just here but that kind of piss me off . just my two cents dont wana start no shit here just a personal experience


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 02:28 PM~11094868
> *last time them fuckers came to houston they went to the shop saw my ride strretshow and said i had to put at least 20" rims if i wanted to enter . then i had my daily wich look like shit and said that it could enter just cause it was sitting on 20" stock as hell other than rims and my streetshow is a full custom car. i dont know if it was just here but that kind of piss me off . just my two cents dont wana start no shit here just a personal experience
> *


THATS WHAT HAPPENED 2 YEARS AGO BUT THIS YEAR WE GOTTA SPECIAL INVITE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 15 2008, 01:30 PM~11094890
> *THATS  WHAT HAPPENED  2 YEARS  AGO  BUT  THIS  YEAR  WE  GOTTA  SPECIAL  INVITE
> *


  it should always be that way . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to tha big M maybe ya just open a new door for us in Houston  and they do it here with the lows


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 02:28 PM~11094868
> *last time them fuckers came to houston they went to the shop saw my ride strretshow and said i had to put at least 20" rims if i wanted to enter . then i had my daily wich look like shit and said that it could enter just cause it was sitting on 20" stock as hell other than rims and my streetshow is a full custom car. i dont know if it was just here but that kind of piss me off . just my two cents dont wana start no shit here just a personal experience
> *


Same shit here in STL. ...the eventually let my homie in with his Big Body on dimes but they they put him toward the back and wouldnt let him have a chance to win any trophies or anything. They wanted everything to be on 20's or better


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 01:28 PM~11094868
> *last time them fuckers came to houston they went to the shop saw my ride strretshow and said i had to put at least 20" rims if i wanted to enter . then i had my daily wich look like shit and said that it could enter just cause it was sitting on 20" stock as hell other than rims and my streetshow is a full custom car. i dont know if it was just here but that kind of piss me off . just my two cents dont wana start no shit here just a personal experience
> *




i know huh


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jul 15 2008, 02:00 PM~11095094
> *Same shit here in STL. ...the eventually let my homie in with his Big Body on dimes but they they put him toward the back and wouldnt let him have a chance to win any trophies or anything. They wanted everything to be on 20's or better
> *


yep fuck it im just not into big wheels


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 02:32 PM~11094903
> * it should always be that way .  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: to tha big M maybe ya just open a new door for us in Houston   and they do it here with the lows
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 14 2008, 09:05 PM~11089329
> *WHOS  GOING  :biggrin: AND  YES THERE  WILL BE LOWRIDERS  THERE
> *


Thanks for the info Smiley! I just got my car in the show! The Event Director told me that he wanted people know were everything starter. (LOWRIDERS......!) :biggrin: See you at show!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 15 2008, 04:22 PM~11095730
> *Thanks for the info Smiley! I just got my car in the show! The Event Director told me that he wanted people know were everything starter. (LOWRIDERS......!) :biggrin:  See you at show!
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

I SEE YOU MARTY SUPP MY BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

wad up bro? homie are you sure they want lo lo's there? becuase the last time i check you have to be on 20's or biger :around:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Jul 15 2008, 04:32 PM~11095806
> * wad up bro?  homie are you sure they want lo lo's there? becuase the last time i check you have to be on 20's or biger  :around:
> *


ILL CALL YOU LATER MARTY


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 15 2008, 04:32 PM~11095810
> *ILL CALL  YOU LATER  MARTY
> *


X2. WHAT'S IN IT FOR THE LOWRIDERS? ARE THERE CATAGORIES FOR THE LOW LOWS OR ARE THEY JUST WANTING TO LOOK LIKE THEY GOT SOME STREET ROOTS OR SOMETHING? LET US KNOW CLEARLY WHERE THEY STAND IN THE CASE OF LOWRIDERS INSTEAD OF THE MIXED MESSAGES THEIR QUIETLY SENDING OUT. THANKS {SMILEY :biggrin: } TAKE CARE BRO.. :nicoderm: :werd: uffin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

the website says the show is havin a tribute to lowridin so I'm assumin u can roll with rims smaller than dubs.

I'm not trippin off the luxury cars. I prolly seen most that will be in the show at the LA auto show back in january already. I'm goin for the girls. :nicoderm:

see everyone there

:wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 16 2008, 03:38 AM~11100933
> *the website says the show is havin a tribute to lowridin so I'm assumin u can roll with rims smaller than dubs.
> 
> I'm not trippin off the luxury cars. I prolly seen most that will be in the show at the LA auto show back in january already. I'm goin for the girls. :nicoderm:
> ...


WELL IN THAT CASE FOR NOW ON IF THEY WANT TO PAY TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDERS THEY SHOULD ATR LEAST AS COURTESY MAKE SURE THE LOWRIDERS ARE [NOT] PARKED IN THE BACK BUT IN THE HIGH PROFILE AREA TO SO CALL PAY THEIR TRIBUTE. :werd: :nicoderm: :yes: uffin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 16 2008, 03:01 PM~11104333
> *WELL IN THAT CASE FOR NOW ON IF THEY WANT TO PAY TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDERS THEY SHOULD ATR LEAST AS COURTESY MAKE SURE THE LOWRIDERS ARE [NOT] PARKED IN THE BACK BUT IN THE HIGH PROFILE AREA TO SO CALL PAY THEIR TRIBUTE.  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


we getting the middle of the floor


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 16 2008, 02:55 PM~11104875
> *we getting the  middle  of the  floor
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Its not the DUB SHOW its the nok show and not all dub rides just got big rims !


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

They are girls to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is a good show especially when their are low low's! :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 16 2008, 07:54 PM~11107275
> *They are girls to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is a good show especially when their are low low's! :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 16 2008, 08:54 PM~11107275
> *They are girls to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is a good show especially when their are low low's! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THE DUB AND IMPORT CHICKS GET ALL {CRAZY} WHEN THEY SEE THE LOW LOWS IN THA HOUSE. IT HAPPENED AT THE LOWRIDER/AUTOEXTREME FEST AT THE QUALCOMM STADIUM IN SAN DIEGO EARLIER THIS YEAR. THAT'S WHY I THINK IT'S TIME THESE DUB OR DUB STYLE CAR SHOW PROMOTERS TO RECOGNIZE THE SHOWS POTENTIAL IF THEY HAVE REAL LOWRIDER CATGORIES WITH REAL LOWRIDER EXPERIENCED JUDGES IN THEIR SHOWS IF THEY WANT THEM THERE. {GAS AIN'T FREE!} :werd: :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :wave: :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 16 2008, 01:34 AM~11100878
> *X2. WHAT'S IN IT FOR THE LOWRIDERS? ARE THERE CATAGORIES FOR THE LOW LOWS OR ARE THEY JUST WANTING TO LOOK LIKE THEY GOT SOME STREET ROOTS OR SOMETHING? LET US KNOW CLEARLY WHERE THEY STAND IN THE CASE OF LOWRIDERS INSTEAD OF THE MIXED MESSAGES THEIR QUIETLY SENDING OUT. THANKS {SMILEY  :biggrin: } TAKE CARE BRO..  :nicoderm:  :werd:  uffin:
> *


they do always let lowriders in, they just state on the rules must have 20 inch or larger to compete for trophies, which means they will take everyones money, but only cars with 20s and up will be up for getting judged for, trophies, i love seeing low lows there, because its a whole other side of the ball game at the dub shows, usually its only newer vehicles, its about time they have the lowriders come out, but there isnt a special class, to see the classes go to www.dubshowtour.com, and click on show car info then click on classes, and u can see all the classes. i think the tribute to lowriding is just gonna be a showcase, kind of like exihibition only, my homie took his caddilac on 14s a few years back, and didnt place, and he asked why, and they told him, u can show but u werent competing, and he was pissed as fuck, considering in his class, stock ass cars took trophies. he went back next year on some 22s, and took 1st in class.

and u right scooby, its not the dub show, its the nok show, dam over 100 nok cars, tight shit, and congrats on the rides feature, fucking looks sick, 10 pages of nok cars.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

TECHNIQUES will be there with a drop top 62


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 16 2008, 10:44 PM~11108351
> *they do always let lowriders in, they just state on the rules must have 20 inch or larger to compete for trophies, which means they will take everyones money, but only cars with 20s and up will be up for getting judged for, trophies, i love seeing low lows there, because its a whole other side of the ball game at the dub shows, usually its only newer vehicles, its about time they have the lowriders come out, but there isnt a special class, to see the classes go to www.dubshowtour.com, and click on show car info then click on classes, and u can see all the classes. i think the tribute to lowriding is just gonna be a showcase, kind of like exihibition only, my homie took his caddilac on 14s a few years back, and didnt place, and he asked why, and they told him, u can show but u werent competing, and he was pissed as fuck, considering in his class, stock ass cars took trophies. he went back next year on some 22s, and took 1st in class.
> 
> and u right scooby, its not the dub show, its the nok show, dam over 100 nok cars, tight shit, and congrats on the rides feature, fucking looks sick, 10 pages of nok cars.
> *


NOK CARS DON'T DIE THEY MULTIPLY! :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MAN I GOT TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

THIS IS WHAT YOU MISSED AT LAST YEAR'S SHOW. TRY NOT TO MISS IT THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 16 2008, 08:55 PM~11107852
> *YEAH THE DUB AND IMPORT CHICKS GET ALL {CRAZY} WHEN THEY SEE THE LOW LOWS IN THA HOUSE. IT HAPPENED AT THE LOWRIDER/AUTOEXTREME FEST AT THE QUALCOMM STADIUM IN SAN DIEGO EARLIER THIS YEAR. THAT'S WHY I THINK IT'S TIME THESE DUB OR DUB STYLE CAR SHOW PROMOTERS TO RECOGNIZE THE SHOWS POTENTIAL IF THEY HAVE  REAL LOWRIDER CATGORIES WITH REAL LOWRIDER EXPERIENCED JUDGES IN THEIR SHOWS IF THEY WANT THEM THERE. {GAS AIN'T FREE!}  :werd:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :wave:  :0    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jul 16 2008, 09:55 PM~11108472
> *TECHNIQUES will be there with a drop top 62
> *


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

post more pics ,screwed up loco :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

when the dub show 1st came to atlanta, i was the 1st lowrider to ever enter a dub show. to add insult to injury, my cutlass walked away with 2nd place old school class. man them dunks was pissed off that a car rollin 13's took their trophy. i loved it and will do it again.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jul 17 2008, 07:18 PM~11115240
> *when the dub show 1st came to atlanta, i was the 1st lowrider to ever enter a dub show. to add insult to injury, my cutlass walked away with 2nd place old school class. man them dunks was pissed off that a car rollin 13's took their trophy.  i loved it and will do it again.
> *


BECAUSE LAYIN LOW LOOKS BETTA BROTHA!  :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

www.nokturnalcarclub.org


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 17 2008, 08:26 PM~11116362
> *www.nokturnalcarclub.org
> *


I think it was your car club I had beef with after last years show. some thick ass white girl I was takin pics of. her and her man were in the club. her man saw wut was goin on and him and his homies started mad doggin. I guess security saw wut was goin down and escorted me out before any trouble started. if it was ur club no disrespect intended. all water under the bridge. I was drunk off my ass.
:nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 17 2008, 07:12 PM~11115195
> *      post more pics ,screwed  up loco :biggrin:
> *


X2008! :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 17 2008, 10:07 PM~11117391
> *X2008! :biggrin:
> *


ill post some more in a little bit :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

that pic of the girl lookin back at me is priceless. caught red handed. :rofl:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*~Majestics~*
The first Lowrider Club to put the DUB Show on lock. :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH A 65 RAG


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 17 2008, 08:09 PM~11115627
> *BECAUSE LAYIN LOW LOOKS BETTA BROTHA!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 18 2008, 05:03 PM~11123322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


scooby truck is looking dope is it gonna be at dub la


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

"SWIFT CARCLUB" <-------1995--2008------one chapter, 1 family , "1 LOVE"


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

Like that!!!...........cooors light all day every day !!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

MANY DIFFERENT OPINIONS AND THOUGHTS ABOUT THIS KIND OF SHOWS, I THINK WE SHOULD ALL LOOK AT THIS SHOW LIKE ANY OTHER. ALL OF US THAT ATTEND SHOWS WE DO IT BECAUSE OF THE LIFESTILE AND LOVE THAT WE HAVE FOR THE SCENE, SOME PEOPLE DO IT FOR THE COMPETITIVE PART, BUT AT THE END ITS ALL THE SAME, YES I THINK IT WOULD BE GOOD TO SEE MORE LO LO'S AT THE DUB SHOW JUST TO MAKE A PRECENCES THAT OUR ROOTS DONT DIE, AS FAR AS THE CLASSED U GUYS ARE RIGHT THEY DONT HAVE MANY CLASSES FOR THE LOWRIDERS AS THEY HAVE FOR OTHER CARS,, BUT IS NO DIFFERENT THAN GOING TO ANY OTHER SHOW WERE THEY ALOW US WITH DUB STYLE RIDES TO PARTICIPATE AND THE CLASSES ARE VERRY SLIM COMPARE TO THE LOWRIDER CLASSES. WE DONT HATE ON LOWDRIDERS, ALOT OF US HAVE ALREADY BEEN IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE FOR A LONG TIME AND JUST DECIDED TO GO A DIFFERENT ROUTE AT PRESENT TIMES. BUT HONESTLY U GUYS WANT TO SEE A BETTER ORGANIZED SHOW, WITH BETTER PERFORMERS, BETTER FOOD, BETTER THROPIES, BETTER CASH PRIZES AND BETTER BITCHES... THEN THIS IS THE SHOW FOR YOU.. I PERSONALY GET TIRED OF LOOKING AT THE SAME OLD BITCHES AT STREET LOW AND LG SHOWS ALONG WITH ALL THE RETIRED PERFORMERS EVERYTIME, WHO CARES IF YOU HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR WHEELS FOR A DAY JUST TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS SHOW, IF YOUR RIDE IS BAD ASS THEN NO ONE OR NO LARGE SIZE WHEELS IS GOING TO TAKE THAT AWAY FROM YOU.. IS JUST THEIR RULES AND THERES NOTHING WE CAN DO.. SO WHO EVER IS GOING TO THIS SHOW COME THROUGH AND SAY WAZ UP TO THE NOKTURNAL FAMILIA,,, I DONT THINK U CAN MISS US IF YOU TRIED....120+ CARS REGISTERED.... MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

OHHHHH AND DONT FORGET TO PICK UP UR COPY OF RIDES MAGAZINE, JULY ISSUE ALREADY AVAILAVLE AT YOUR LOCAL MAGAZINE STAND.. NOKTURNAL FAIMILY ON THE COVER......NOK ON TOP. FIRST CLUB TO EVER GET COVER OF RIDES MAGAZINE, FIRST CLUB TO EVER GET FEATURED IN DUB MAGAZINE, NOKTURNAL 2008 CREW OF THE YEAR!!!!   


> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 18 2008, 05:09 PM~11123352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jul 20 2008, 01:13 AM~11130844
> *MANY DIFFERENT OPINIONS AND THOUGHTS ABOUT THIS KIND OF SHOWS, I THINK WE SHOULD ALL LOOK AT THIS SHOW LIKE ANY OTHER. ALL OF US THAT ATTEND SHOWS WE DO IT BECAUSE OF THE LIFESTILE AND LOVE THAT WE HAVE FOR THE SCENE, SOME PEOPLE DO IT FOR THE COMPETITIVE PART, BUT AT THE END ITS ALL THE SAME, YES I THINK IT WOULD BE GOOD TO SEE MORE LO LO'S AT THE DUB SHOW JUST TO MAKE A PRECENCES THAT OUR ROOTS DONT DIE, AS FAR AS THE CLASSED U GUYS ARE RIGHT THEY DONT HAVE MANY CLASSES FOR THE LOWRIDERS AS THEY HAVE FOR OTHER CARS,, BUT IS NO DIFFERENT THAN GOING TO ANY OTHER SHOW WERE THEY ALOW US WITH DUB STYLE RIDES TO PARTICIPATE AND THE CLASSES ARE VERRY SLIM COMPARE TO THE LOWRIDER CLASSES. WE DONT HATE ON LOWDRIDERS, ALOT OF US HAVE ALREADY BEEN IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE FOR A LONG TIME AND JUST DECIDED TO GO A DIFFERENT ROUTE AT PRESENT TIMES. BUT HONESTLY U GUYS WANT TO SEE A BETTER ORGANIZED SHOW, WITH BETTER PERFORMERS, BETTER FOOD, BETTER THROPIES, BETTER CASH PRIZES AND BETTER BITCHES... THEN THIS IS THE SHOW FOR YOU.. I PERSONALY GET TIRED OF LOOKING AT THE SAME OLD BITCHES AT STREET LOW AND LG SHOWS ALONG WITH ALL THE RETIRED PERFORMERS EVERYTIME, WHO CARES IF YOU HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR WHEELS FOR A DAY JUST TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS SHOW, IF YOUR RIDE IS BAD ASS THEY NO ONE OR NO LARGE SIZE WHEELS IS GOING TO TAKE THAT AWAY FROM YOU.. IS JUST THEIR RULES AND THERES NOTHING WE CAN DO.. SO WHO EVER IS GOING TO THIS SHOW COME THROUGH AND SAY WAZ UP TO THE NOKTURNAL FAMILIA,,, I DONT THINK U CAN MISS US IF YOU TRIED....120+ CARS REGISTERED.... MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> OHHHHH AND DONT FORGET TO PICK UP UR COPY OF RIDES MAGAZINE, JULY ISSUE ALREADY AVAILAVLE AT YOUR LOCAL MAGAZINE STAND.. NOKTURNAL FAIMILY ON THE COVER......NOK ON TOP. FIRST CLUB TO EVER GET COVER OF  RIDES MAGAZINE, FIRST CLUB TO EVER GET FEATURED IN DUB MAGAZINE, NOKTURNAL 2008 CREW OF THE YEAR!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WHEN IS THIS DUB SHOW??


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

next sunday :0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well said dog, and whats up, what time u heading out from modesto, to dub, 



> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jul 20 2008, 01:13 AM~11130844
> *MANY DIFFERENT OPINIONS AND THOUGHTS ABOUT THIS KIND OF SHOWS, I THINK WE SHOULD ALL LOOK AT THIS SHOW LIKE ANY OTHER. ALL OF US THAT ATTEND SHOWS WE DO IT BECAUSE OF THE LIFESTILE AND LOVE THAT WE HAVE FOR THE SCENE, SOME PEOPLE DO IT FOR THE COMPETITIVE PART, BUT AT THE END ITS ALL THE SAME, YES I THINK IT WOULD BE GOOD TO SEE MORE LO LO'S AT THE DUB SHOW JUST TO MAKE A PRECENCES THAT OUR ROOTS DONT DIE, AS FAR AS THE CLASSED U GUYS ARE RIGHT THEY DONT HAVE MANY CLASSES FOR THE LOWRIDERS AS THEY HAVE FOR OTHER CARS,, BUT IS NO DIFFERENT THAN GOING TO ANY OTHER SHOW WERE THEY ALOW US WITH DUB STYLE RIDES TO PARTICIPATE AND THE CLASSES ARE VERRY SLIM COMPARE TO THE LOWRIDER CLASSES. WE DONT HATE ON LOWDRIDERS, ALOT OF US HAVE ALREADY BEEN IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE FOR A LONG TIME AND JUST DECIDED TO GO A DIFFERENT ROUTE AT PRESENT TIMES. BUT HONESTLY U GUYS WANT TO SEE A BETTER ORGANIZED SHOW, WITH BETTER PERFORMERS, BETTER FOOD, BETTER THROPIES, BETTER CASH PRIZES AND BETTER BITCHES... THEN THIS IS THE SHOW FOR YOU.. I PERSONALY GET TIRED OF LOOKING AT THE SAME OLD BITCHES AT STREET LOW AND LG SHOWS ALONG WITH ALL THE RETIRED PERFORMERS EVERYTIME, WHO CARES IF YOU HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR WHEELS FOR A DAY JUST TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS SHOW, IF YOUR RIDE IS BAD ASS THEN NO ONE OR NO LARGE SIZE WHEELS IS GOING TO TAKE THAT AWAY FROM YOU.. IS JUST THEIR RULES AND THERES NOTHING WE CAN DO.. SO WHO EVER IS GOING TO THIS SHOW COME THROUGH AND SAY WAZ UP TO THE NOKTURNAL FAMILIA,,, I DONT THINK U CAN MISS US IF YOU TRIED....120+ CARS REGISTERED.... MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> OHHHHH AND DONT FORGET TO PICK UP UR COPY OF RIDES MAGAZINE, JULY ISSUE ALREADY AVAILAVLE AT YOUR LOCAL MAGAZINE STAND.. NOKTURNAL FAIMILY ON THE COVER......NOK ON TOP. FIRST CLUB TO EVER GET COVER OF  RIDES MAGAZINE, FIRST CLUB TO EVER GET FEATURED IN DUB MAGAZINE, NOKTURNAL 2008 CREW OF THE YEAR!!!!
> *


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 22 2008, 10:31 PM~11155670
> *well said dog, and whats up, what time u heading out from modesto, to dub,
> *


leavin friday night... u rolling or what? time to upgrade your club info...lol :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

anyone know if they sellin tickets during the setup like last year? they were only $20 :0


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

ILL BE THERE..... SEE U GUYS THERE!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

take lots of pics n post them up


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

visit RHYDERS STREET WEAR AUG.3RD DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES AT THE DUB SHOW.. SOME SPECIAL GUEST WILL BE AT THE RSW BOOTH... CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 23 2008, 02:25 AM~11156501
> *anyone know if they sellin tickets during the setup like last year? they were only $20 :0
> *


I had the same question?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

i wonder if they still using the ones from last year? i got bout 10 of those :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 23 2008, 01:13 PM~11159946
> *I had the same question?
> *


I don't live that far. ill just show up and see if I get lucky


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2008, 04:06 PM~11161515
> *i wonder if they still using the ones from last year? i got bout 10 of those  :cheesy:
> *


They usually change the color and type of wristbands for each tour. I will be there covering the show so I will make sure to post photos. Jae


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 23 2008, 05:54 PM~11162438
> *I don't live that far. ill just show up and see if I get lucky
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

many chapters one NOKTURNAL


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jul 23 2008, 12:13 AM~11156280
> *leavin friday night... u rolling or what? time to upgrade your club info...lol :biggrin:
> *


what time u leaving, friday night, im down to roll, and dont worry, almost time to upgrade some info, just waiting on a few things, to happen, or not happen, ill explain in person, but im closer then ever. so whats up, how many going from up here, im sure u, miguel, mando, who else. i know berto aint going.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 23 2008, 09:38 PM~11164524
> *what time u leaving, friday night, im down to roll, and dont worry, almost time to upgrade some info, just waiting on a few things, to happen, or not happen, ill explain in person, but im closer then ever. so whats up, how many going from up here, im sure u, miguel, mando, who else.  i know berto aint going.
> *



I thought you weren't going?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 23 2008, 09:41 PM~11164553
> *I thought you weren't going?
> *


nah hell nah, already registered, and got a room, why whats up, u down to go, wanna roll???????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 23 2008, 06:00 PM~11162481
> *They usually change the color and type of wristbands for each tour. I will be there covering the show so I will make sure to post photos. Jae
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jul 24 2008, 08:39 AM~11167080
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 23 2008, 09:38 PM~11164524
> *what time u leaving, friday night, im down to roll, and dont worry, almost time to upgrade some info, just waiting on a few things, to happen, or not happen, ill explain in person, but im closer then ever. so whats up, how many going from up here, im sure u, miguel, mando, who else.  i know berto aint going.
> *


we problably leave around 10. ill hit you up. it will be me, mando, berto?, miguel, arnold, fernando, jaime with the eclipse, neto with the accord, wayne nok grandpa lol, ricardo with ford truck, umpa lumpa, oscar with the chevy truck and still waiting on a couple more...  ill hit u up dont have my cell working right now, forgot to pay the damn bill...lol..lol.... fuck it.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

next weekend bitches! its gonna get crazy! :0


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 25 2008, 02:15 PM~11179072
> *next weekend bitches! its gonna get crazy! :0
> *


LOL! :biggrin: DAMM YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 25 2008, 04:49 PM~11180212
> *LOL!  :biggrin: DAMM YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!
> *


:wave:

:nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

damn this shit gonna be bananas. they advertisin this shit on radio stations all up and down the state. guess cuz they don't have one in northern cali anymore so this is the only one :0


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 25 2008, 09:06 PM~11181690
> *damn this shit gonna be bananas. they advertisin this shit on radio stations all up and down the state. guess cuz they don't have one in northern cali anymore so this is the only one :0
> *



THEY HAVE ONE IN SAN JOSE THIS YEAR I THINK ITS AUGUST 31ST

THATS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 26 2008, 12:39 AM~11182622
> *THEY HAVE ONE IN SAN JOSE THIS YEAR I THINK ITS AUGUST 31ST
> 
> THATS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK.......... :biggrin:
> *



I just read that on their website. That's tight, might have to make the San Jose trip.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jul 24 2008, 08:23 PM~11173046
> *we problably leave around 10. ill hit you up. it will be me, mando, berto?, miguel, arnold, fernando, jaime with the eclipse, neto with the accord, wayne nok grandpa lol, ricardo with ford truck, umpa lumpa, oscar with the chevy truck and still waiting on a couple more...   ill hit u up dont have my cell working right now, forgot to pay the damn bill...lol..lol.... fuck it.
> *


ok dog, let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

DUBpages.com claims that if you register on their site & buy your ticket @ dubshowtour.com, you can get a person in with you for free.
- - - -> Dubpages.com offer


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2008, 04:43 PM~11186035
> *DUBpages.com claims that if you register on their site & buy your ticket @ dubshowtour.com, you can get a person in with you for free.
> - - - -> Dubpages.com offer
> *


I know one of the promoter guys who been doin shit at the niteclub I go to for the past 3 weeks for the dub show. he's gonna hook me up with a ticket on friday. I'm in there like swimwear! :nicoderm:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 25 2008, 04:49 PM~11180212
> *LOL!  :biggrin: DAMM YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!
> *


HEY PRIMO YOU GOING TO THIS HOTWHEEL CAR SHOW!!!!! DONT FORGET TO ADD YOUR 22s TO YOUR CAPRICE.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Jul 27 2008, 06:08 PM~11191775
> *HEY PRIMO YOU GOING TO THIS HOTWHEEL CAR SHOW!!!!! DONT FORGET TO ADD YOUR 22s TO YOUR CAPRICE.
> *


I'm ridin 13's with da top down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You better believe THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 27 2008, 08:58 PM~11193072
> *I'm ridin 13's with da top down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You better believe THAT!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 27 2008, 09:58 PM~11193072
> *I'm ridin 13's with da top down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You better believe THAT!!!!!!!
> *


THAT'S RITE! :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2008, 03:43 PM~11186035
> *DUBpages.com claims that if you register on their site & buy your ticket @ dubshowtour.com, you can get a person in with you for free.
> - - - -> Dubpages.com offer
> *


I wouldnt do it... if anyone remembers the line to get in last years DUB show it was about 2 hours long. Luckily I had a car in the show and bypassed the line.

It says you dont even get any confirmation for the free ticket, you are on the will call "guest list". Dont show up and get turned away, lots of people did.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

the wheel are hotttt !


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Jul 28 2008, 05:29 AM~11194850
> *I wouldnt do it... if anyone remembers the line to get in last years DUB show it was about 2 hours long.  Luckily I had a car in the show and bypassed the line.
> 
> It says you dont even get any confirmation for the free ticket, you are on the will call "guest list".  Dont show up and get turned away, lots of people did.
> *


oh please fuck a line. the past 2 years in LA i fuckin cut that shit all fucken crazy and nobody tripped. maybe cuz of how I look & dress. all u gotta do is start a conversation with someone in line. be friendly and shit. people will think ur with them. the year before last the line was so long it literally almost went around the whole convention center, and that shit is big. I felt kinda bad for cuttin knowin a lot of them peeps had a long ass wait and/or weren't able to get in. but fuck it that's life, its every man for himself. :nicoderm:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

I started a new thread for the SAN JOSE SHOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422099

since this thread is all about the LA show


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 28 2008, 04:52 AM~11194899
> *oh please fuck a line. the past 2 years in LA i fuckin cut that shit all fucken crazy and nobody tripped. maybe cuz of how I look & dress. all u gotta do is start a conversation with someone in line. be friendly and shit. people will think ur with them. the year before last the line was so long it literally almost went around the whole convention center, and that shit is big. I felt kinda bad for cuttin knowin a lot of them peeps had a long ass wait and/or weren't able to get in. but fuck it that's life, its every man for himself. :nicoderm:
> *


Thats why I said dont show up tryin to get a free ticket from that dubpages shit...it aint gonna work

Last year they werent even lettin people buy tix at the door


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Jul 28 2008, 05:53 AM~11194903
> *Thats why I said dont show up tryin to get a free ticket from that dubpages shit...it aint gonna work
> 
> Last year they werent even lettin people buy tix at the door
> *


yea that's tru. I would never show up the day of the show empty handed. too risky. too many people.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I know a couple clubs will be there rep da 831 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I didnt think about the line or the no confirmation #.

When I was at the dub show out @ the cow palace, the line was definitely long

I plan on gettin my ticket online for the SJ show, but I wont rely on gettin that extra one for free, if anything I'll just get a random person at the show to just to see if that dubpages bs works


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

they added akon, rick ross, and wiz khalifa to the show on sunday :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Tttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

who's sneaking in the beers or is everyone parkin lot drinkin? :0


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jul 23 2008, 09:27 AM~11157206
> *visit RHYDERS STREET WEAR AUG.3RD DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES AT THE DUB SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 30 2008, 11:44 AM~11215649
> *:biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## Nika Licious (Jul 30, 2008)

where is this at?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nika Licious_@Jul 30 2008, 01:15 PM~11216312
> *where is this at?
> *



LA convention center


----------



## 01lsonjuice (May 21, 2008)

4 sho Rollln Rich going :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lm1zrDU20U


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCuqaWzhBm0 will be at the dub show


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlqaSZEjulY


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=girYcJmM7DA


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtiIf7HxixY


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5ukK6mY_70


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwLQHNCFZrA


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwVL94deQPw


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coB5xULWMHU


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_HBJUfckyA


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2eOiDjRGgA


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

tttt


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

SEE YOU THERE SCOOBY


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 27 2008, 08:58 PM~11193072
> *I'm ridin 13's with da top down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You better believe THAT!!!!!!!
> *


you better or your not welcome in the club anymore LOL.


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

HOW COME LOWRIDERS GET INVOLVED IN THIS DUB BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!NEXT THING WE KNOW EVERY ONE IS GOING TO ROLL 20S IN THEIR LOLOS WHATS THIS WORLD COMING TO.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Going :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 1 2008, 03:38 PM~11236611
> *Going :biggrin:
> *


still got that bmw for sale huh. I told u I got that $30,000 for u. lemme know :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

got my camera ready, levis creased up, all white nikes cleaned, and ready to roll on sunday :nicoderm:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 1 2008, 09:33 PM~11238981
> *TTT
> *


scooby come back to us scooby! leave the dubs alone! 13inch daytons are calling for you!


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 1 2008, 10:02 PM~11239202
> *scooby come back to us scooby! leave the dubs alone! 13inch daytons are calling for you!
> *


lol


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

LOL


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

getting ready to load up a few low lows,then head to the show


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Aug 2 2008, 07:38 AM~11240777
> *getting ready to load up a few low lows,then head to the show
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

NICE...show coverage before the show even starts!

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 2 2008, 04:07 PM~11243144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat up homie :biggrin: 
i'll see you out there tomorrow


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I sold the free ticket I got and purchased a fast pass online. that lines gonna be crazy. fuck that. see everyone tomorrow :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 2 2008, 08:48 PM~11244455
> *I sold the free ticket I got and purchased a fast pass online. that lines gonna be crazy. fuck that. see everyone tomorrow :wave:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Aug 2 2008, 09:04 PM~11244216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW YOU HAVE MORE PIC'S OF WHAT YOU TOOK BRO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 3 2008, 12:00 AM~11245358
> *I KNOW YOU HAVE MORE PIC'S OF WHAT YOU TOOK BRO  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 2 2008, 06:07 PM~11243144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

any more pics


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

the dub show was good...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

looks like the DUBle pump show was good alot of clean lolos


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Aug 4 2008, 03:16 AM~11250517
> *any more pics
> *



i got about 170 pics from today..ill post a few manana


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 3 2008, 10:21 PM~11251169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she is fuckin sweet :biggrin: :biggrin: mas mas !!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 3 2008, 08:59 PM~11250975
> *i got about 170 pics from today..ill post a few manana
> *


i got a bout 500  
but i'm not gonna post them all lol

here's a few for now:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 3 2008, 11:05 PM~11251577
> *i got a bout 500
> but i'm not gonna post them all lol
> 
> ...


thanks homeboy for the good pics


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 3 2008, 10:08 PM~11251599
> *thanks homeboy for the good pics
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

i fucked up by not bringin my tripod...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 4 2008, 08:48 AM~11253893
> *i fucked up by not bringin my tripod...
> *


its always hard for me to get clear pictures indoors


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

It was a good show. It was hard to take pics because of sooo many people and little space to take pics. Other than that, the entertainment was all good and so were the ladies. :biggrin: This is my 2nd year going and it won't be my last.  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 12:09 PM~11254109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alll of a sudden i got hungry...it is luch time...lol


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 4 2008, 04:08 PM~11254101
> *It was a good show. It was hard to take pics because of sooo many people and little space to take pics. Other than that, the entertainment was all good and so were the ladies.  :biggrin:  This is my 2nd year going and it won't be my last.    :thumbsup:
> *



i honestly liked it better than last years vegas show...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 4 2008, 11:23 AM~11254254
> *i honestly liked it better than last years vegas show...
> *


X2008! :biggrin: POST MORE PICS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

i liked the show alot better than lrms,,,,nokturnal had the show on lock,,,much props,,,,,,,,,great atmosphere without having to watch your back,, bad ass show,,they need to allow lowriders in there future shows


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 4 2008, 12:36 PM~11255602
> *i liked the show alot better than lrms,,,,nokturnal had the show on lock,,,much props,,,,,,,,,great atmosphere  without having to watch your back,, bad ass show,,they need to allow lowriders in there future shows
> *


x2


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

BAD ASS PIC'S BIG MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Aug 4 2008, 11:45 AM~11255684
> *BAD ASS PIC'S BIG MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Aug 4 2008, 12:45 PM~11255684
> *BAD ASS PIC'S BIG MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 12:48 PM~11255712
> *
> *


WHERE ARE ALL THE SEXY PIC'S YOU TOOK OF ALL THE GIRLS! :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Aug 4 2008, 11:50 AM~11255744
> *WHERE ARE ALL THE SEXY PIC'S YOU TOOK OF ALL THE GIRLS! :0
> *


i'll post a few up soon :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 12:51 PM~11255745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND I DROVE THAT MATHA F$%&ER FROM ORANGE COUNTY ON 13'S AND $60 OF GAS! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 4 2008, 06:36 PM~11255602
> *i liked the show alot better than lrms,,,,nokturnal had the show on lock,,,much props,,,,,,,,,great atmosphere  without having to watch your back,, bad ass show,,they need to allow lowriders in there future shows
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:41 PM~11255652
> *x2
> *


The show was great! It was nice to be at an indoor show for the first time this summer. :biggrin: 

I been told that next year's tour will have lowriders and will have classes for competition as well. The rest of the tour this year will also have lowriders. DUB finally recognized the importance of lowriders on their tour especially here in Los Angeles.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 4 2008, 12:15 PM~11255971
> *The show was great! It was nice to be at an indoor show for the first time this summer.  :biggrin:
> 
> I been told that next year's tour will have lowriders and will have classes for competition as well. The rest of the tour this year will also have lowriders. DUB finally recognized the importance of lowriders on their tour especially here in Los Angeles.
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I'm glad dub is stepping up since lrm won't have any shows next year


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Aug 4 2008, 02:55 PM~11255776
> *AND I DROVE THAT MATHA F$%&ER FROM ORANGE COUNTY ON 13'S AND $60 OF GAS! LOL! :biggrin:
> *


you are a diehard


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

bad ass lexus


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 4 2008, 03:19 PM~11256497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SUV


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 09:06 AM~11254081
> *its always hard for me to get clear pictures indoors
> *


X2


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

the tripod would have made a huge difference in the pics...i like taking pics without flash...i think they look a lot better...i hope everybody liked my pics...i think they came out alright...notn special though


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

HAD FUN AT THE SHOW & CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 2 2008, 04:56 PM~11243090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 4 2008, 01:58 PM~11256836
> *the tripod would have made a huge difference in the pics...i like taking pics without flash...i think they look a lot better...i hope everybody liked my pics...i think they came out alright...notn special though
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 5 2008, 12:45 AM~11259015
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up mike...i like the way your pics came out bro...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 4 2008, 06:05 PM~11259303
> *whats up mike...i like the way your pics came out bro...
> *


thanks homie, i'm gonna post up a few more right now


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 5 2008, 01:10 AM~11259362
> *thanks homie, i'm gonna post up a few more right now
> *



im tellin you man...i liked the dub show better than the lrm shows lately...i went to the dub show a few years ago and it was lame...this year took me by surprise...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 4 2008, 06:17 PM~11259444
> *im tellin you man...i liked the dub show better than the lrm shows lately...i went to the dub show a few years ago and it was lame...this year took me by surprise...
> *


yea..especially now that they're letting the lowriders in....great selection of lowriders on this year's show


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 5 2008, 01:21 AM~11259486
> *yea..especially now that they're letting the lowriders in....great selection of lowriders on this year's show
> *



yeah man...quality lowriders, quality big wheel cars...i dont think i was disappointed any cars at the show


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Big :thumbsup: to you Mike for the pics you took. They came out really good. Especially with all the damn PEOPLE IN THE WAY!!! :angry: But you managed to pull it off homie. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 4 2008, 06:35 PM~11259679
> *Big :thumbsup: to you Mike for the pics you took. They came out really good. Especially with all the damn PEOPLE IN THE WAY!!! :angry:  But you managed to pull it off homie.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 4 2008, 06:35 PM~11259679
> *Especially with all the damn PEOPLE IN THE WAY!!! :angry:*


i had front row seats :0


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 4 2008, 06:33 PM~11259654
> *yeah man...quality lowriders, quality big wheel cars...i dont think i was disappointed any cars at the show
> *


 And that's the way it should be fellas. Dubs and lows at the same shows. No hatin' and just mad love for the people who put their time and money into their rides. Newer rides don't need much work and I can see where people with the older rides are coming from talking about "built not bought". I can understand that but I have a 67 Riv' I'm working on but I also have other rides on dubs too. I love 'em all. I love customizing cars. But the DUB show had a lot of vehicles that people invested mad money to get them where they are and that's really good. Big :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to everyone who puts dedication and time into their rides.


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 06:42 PM~11259777
> *i had front row seats  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:  :worship: Damn!!! I wish I was that close. You da man Big Mike!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 07:42 PM~11259777
> *i had front row seats  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy+Aug 4 2008, 06:48 PM~11259867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Huge cash payouts check out this show in the big KY!!!


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

anyone get pictures of Vida Guerra?


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 10:15 PM~11261498
> *anyone get pictures of Vida Guerra?
> *


NAW... SHE HAD MORE SECURITY THAN THE PRESIDENT...LOL


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Aug 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11261591
> *NAW... SHE HAD MORE SECURITY THAN THE PRESIDENT...LOL
> *


yea no shit lol...i was takin pics of some other girl and i seen ppl rushin towards me yelling "vida!" lol...i tried to get some pics but they didnt come out good...i also tried to get video lol


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

at least i got the ass, que no? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 4 2008, 09:46 PM~11261774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good to know SMILEYS doin good! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 08:42 PM~11259777
> *i had front row seats  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I'M SOLD 2 THA DUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 4 2008, 11:46 PM~11261774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SMILEY'S GETTING A LOT BETTER NOW! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 08:51 PM~11259910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POOR CADILLAC. :uh:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 10:15 PM~11261498
> *anyone get pictures of Vida Guerra?
> *


Didn't bother... I've had enough of her and her handlers... I didn't even raise my camera up backstage when she was around... 

Funny she comes to the DUB show with a whole entourage and at the filming for Living the Low Life she was solo... :scrutinize:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Aug 4 2008, 11:59 PM~11261335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 09:42 PM~11259777
> *i had front row seats  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 5 2008, 12:21 AM~11262446
> *POOR CADILLAC. :uh:
> *


WHY U SAY THAT FOR BRO?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Aug 5 2008, 10:14 AM~11264349
> *  nice
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Aug 5 2008, 10:19 AM~11264398
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Aug 4 2008, 09:59 PM~11261335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 4 2008, 05:43 PM~11258380
> *
> *


 nice


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Aug 6 2008, 04:20 PM~11277238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Aug 4 2008, 10:01 PM~11261357
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKS LIKE i MISSED A GOOD SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2008, 04:51 PM~11277569
> *LOOKS LIKE i MISSED A GOOD SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


YES U DID BOY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Aug 6 2008, 06:28 PM~11277937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT YOU GUYS GOT YOUR OWN MODELS AND ALL HUH???  NICE CARS AND SUV'S HOMIES


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is a few pictures of some Hynas.... Enjoy!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

life is good in cali :nicoderm:

looks like ill have to check out the one in san diego in october. ill also be at extreme autofest on sunday in anaheim :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT'S IT I'M GOING BACK 2 DUB! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## BIGART 5277 (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 7 2008, 07:36 AM~11283215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY NO DISRESPECT BUT MY HOMIE'S HUMMER IS WAY BETTER THEN THAT 1 !!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Aug 6 2008, 04:54 PM~11277611
> *YES U DID BOY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



u should not talk 2 ur DADDY like da mocoso :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

These three were in my friend's booth. More photos on my site. Link in signature.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 7 2008, 01:45 PM~11285815
> *These three were in my friend's booth. More photos on my site. Link in signature.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 5 2008, 08:23 PM~11270123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 6 2008, 08:37 PM~11279909
> *Here is a few pictures of some Hynas.... Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 5 2008, 12:05 AM~11262252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 5 2008, 02:51 AM~11259910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm any pixs of the 2 cars infront?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 7 2008, 02:45 PM~11286905
> *damm any pixs of the 2 cars infront?
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 7 2008, 06:03 PM~11287598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2008, 04:12 PM~11287674
> *:barf:
> *


:dunno:

they look better like this:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 7 2008, 06:14 PM~11287693
> *:dunno:
> 
> they look better like this:
> ...


:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: beuatifull car right there


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2008, 04:15 PM~11287701
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: beuatifull  car  right there
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 6 2008, 09:37 PM~11279909
> *Here is a few pictures of some Hynas.... Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


she's bad right there....damn.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 8 2008, 12:14 AM~11287693
> *:dunno:
> 
> they look better like this:
> ...


i like em both, i would have to have two a lolo and a high rider with a built motor :biggrin: 

thanks for the pics mike


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 8 2008, 04:14 AM~11290517
> *i like em both, i would have to have two a lolo and a high rider with a built motor :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the pics mike
> *



ill agree with you on that...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 6 2008, 08:37 PM~11279909
> *Here is a few pictures of some Hynas.... Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOT BOY CLETO (Nov 4, 2006)

anybody got pics to the blue two door tahoe with the 07 front end


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOT BOY CLETO_@Aug 8 2008, 11:21 PM~11299131
> *anybody got pics to the blue two door tahoe with the 07 front end
> 
> *


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

its my homies' Frm SWIFT car club its a 97' with the conversion
he took 2nd place in WILD and this was his first show ever


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Aug 8 2008, 07:14 PM~11297487
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2008, 06:12 PM~11287674
> *:barf:
> *


X2 :uh:  :no: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 7 2008, 06:14 PM~11287693
> *:dunno:
> 
> they look better like this:
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: :worship: :werd: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Aug 9 2008, 10:52 AM~11300790
> *
> 
> 
> ...




that's bad ass


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

did anybody go to the funkmaster flex show yesterday?...let me post some pics...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

9 inch lip


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

this one had a clean paint but wasnt feelin the rims...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

blurry ass...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 4 2008, 07:51 PM~11259910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a MIAMI line up :0


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 11 2008, 06:45 PM~11318550
> *did anybody go to the funkmaster flex show yesterday?...let me post some pics...
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir! I was there. I have photos on my site. Link in signature. Jae


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

what you think about the show?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 11 2008, 08:47 PM~11320004
> *what you think about the show?
> 
> 
> ...


It was a good time. We (Heavy Hitters Magazine) had a large presence there. I will attend again. I do think the DUB show was better though.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 12 2008, 03:04 AM~11320217
> *It was a good time. We (Heavy Hitters Magazine) had a large presence there. I will attend again. I do think the DUB show was better though.
> *


i didnt know youre from heavy hitters magazine...i rolled through with the homie jeff...he had the red heavy hitters shirt on yesterday...you guys definitely had a nice showing. the mag is definitely hot...clean ass rides...definitely feelin it


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 11 2008, 09:06 PM~11320240
> *i didnt know youre from heavy hitters magazine...i rolled through with the homie jeff...he had the red heavy hitters shirt on yesterday...you guys definitely had a nice showing. the mag is definitely hot...clean ass rides...definitely feelin it
> *


Yessir! I shoot for HH, Lowrider Mag, and Lowrider Girls. I know Jeff! He's the homie! He just made me some JaeBueno.com CityLocs! Check out www.badcopnodonuts.com for more photos from the show. Jae


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

ive done some photoshoots for jeff...jeff is definitely a cool dude


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGART 5277_@Aug 7 2008, 12:29 PM~11284064
> *SORRY NO DISRESPECT BUT MY HOMIE'S HUMMER IS WAY BETTER THEN THAT 1 !!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats koo bro, i like "MY H2" & you can like "YOUR HOMIES H2" :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 12 2008, 09:42 AM~11323676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 11 2008, 09:04 PM~11320210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 11 2008, 08:43 PM~11319958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 11 2008, 08:34 PM~11319854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 11 2008, 08:51 PM~11320058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 11 2008, 07:55 PM~11319385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 BAD ASS


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 11 2008, 07:16 PM~11318898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 11 2008, 08:34 PM~11319854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

hey whats up...im glad you guys like the pics...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

and how manny times did you see the big bad NOK ?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

nokturnal was lookin good at the show and at the dub show...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 12 2008, 10:14 AM~11324504
> *thats koo bro, i like "MY H2" & you can like "YOUR HOMIES H2" :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

some of my pics from the dub show the weekend before...a lot of these arent as good as the previous set because i didnt have my tripod


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

this is fuckin hyundai :0 :0 :0


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 7 2008, 04:50 PM~11288008
> *she's bad right there....damn.....
> *


Yes! she was........


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:biggrin: 









:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   










































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

yeah...that last hyna was fine as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

aight gente...this is the last pic i got...i hope you guys liked my pics...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 13 2008, 04:01 AM~11330215
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 11 2008, 06:44 PM~11319232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That's bad-ass, man...

Good pics G!


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

thanks bro... :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 13 2008, 04:32 PM~11336399
> *thanks bro...  :biggrin:
> *


HEY FOOL GET A LIFE .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: ..NAH COOL PICS DOGG...


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 12 2008, 08:46 PM~11330015
> *aight gente...this is the last pic i got...i hope you guys liked my pics...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro!! Thanks for taking the time to post all these pics.  Good quality and great variety. You got skills!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QclkKBkF50


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 09/06/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
ONTARIO, CA. 91762

FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 5:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD! :biggrin: 


INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SPECIAL SHOUT TO THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME: TRADITION, TOGETHER, TRAFFIC, SCION IMAGE, FINE LINE, CONTGIOUS, LATIN LUXURY, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, G2G, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, RELICS, THEE ARTISTICS, AND TO THE MANY SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT!

SO LET'S GET READY FOR THE NEXT ONE 09/06/08! :thumbsup: SPECIAL SHOUT OUT WELCOME GOES OUT TO: TRADITION, TRAFFIC, TOGETHER, THEE ARTISTICS, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, AMIGOS, NEW WAVE, REFLECTIONS, WESTSIDE, TRUCHA, G2G, RELICS, CONTAGIOUS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CALI STYLE, L.A. STYLE, MIDNIGHT STYLE, INFINITE, VIEJITOS, SANTANA, BROWNROOTS, LA STYLE, STREET STYLE, REALITY, TIMELESS ANTIQUE, DISTINGUISHED, FINE LINE, L.A.'s FINEST, UCE, STRAIGHT CLOWNIN, HYPNOTIZED, HEAVEN BOUND, ALTERED ONES, STYLISTICS, TECHNIQUES, DIP'N, LUV ONES, CLASSIC BOMBS, PHAROAHS, PHAROAHS (so. bay), OLDIES, SCION IMAGE, KNOCKTURNAL, SWIFT, ELITE, STYLE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, BIG TYMERZ, ROLLERZ ONLY, GROUPE, MANIAACOS, DUKES, NATURAL HIGH, EPICS, GOODTIMES, CASUALS, OLDIES, CLASSIFIED, ELUSIVE, ONE BAD CREATION, NIGHT CROWD, STATUS, HEAVEN, REALITY, PREMIER, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, NITE OWLS, TEMPTATION, ROYAL FANTSIES, ROYAL FAMILIA, AND ANY MANY OTHERS RIDERS OUT THERE COME ON DOWN! :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:
quote=JROCK,Aug 6 2008, 02:03 AM~11272215]
















































[/quote]
















































http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/OHANA%20CRUISE
[img]http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/MISC/PICT0279-1.jpg


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 13 2008, 06:56 PM~11338127
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QclkKBkF50
> *


What's up Scooby!? :wave:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 12 2008, 09:45 PM~11330000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Q. Vo


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~+Aug 13 2008, 11:37 PM~11336901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no prob... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 12 2008, 09:43 PM~11329970
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE PURPLE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 12 2008, 09:38 PM~11329895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PURPLE LOOKS GOOD ON HER ...............


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 04:13 PM~11342457
> *PURPLE LOOKS GOOD ON HER ...............
> *



yeah man...she was hot


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 10:13 AM~11342457
> *PURPLE LOOKS GOOD ON HER ...............
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 15 2008, 01:30 PM~11094890
> *THATS  WHAT HAPPENED  2 YEARS  AGO  BUT  THIS  YEAR  WE  GOTTA  SPECIAL  INVITE
> *


TIGHT, CAUSE THOSE FOOKER KNOW THAT LOWRIDING IS THE WAY TO GO.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.webridestv.com/showvideo.aspx?video=118687


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.webridestv.com/showvideo.aspx?video=116065


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 14 2008, 05:25 PM~11346758
> *http://www.webridestv.com/showvideo.aspx?video=116065
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Tight Videos.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 14 2008, 03:30 PM~11345306
> *
> 
> 
> ...




oh dammmmmmmmmm I need some 24 for my baby


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 15 2008, 11:23 PM~11357149
> *oh dammmmmmmmmm I need some 24  for my baby
> 
> 
> ...


Hook you up bro have some right now on sale for $2350.00 w/tires shipped let up know 6" dish! BAD ASS TRUCK BRO :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty will b there


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hey smiley i told u did get sum started the bucket got a special invite in the Houston stop








:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

pics please


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 15 2008, 11:23 PM~11357149
> *oh dammmmmmmmmm I need some 24  for my baby
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

was only there for like 30 min. but got to take pics with Vida :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

65 tv's in this bitch by the way it's for sale $65,000 only 3200 miles!!!


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Show schudule for www.themidwestmayhem.com

Saturday
9:00 gates open to public 
10:00 Judging starts
12:00 Stereo contest
1:00 Hooters wing eating contest
2:00 Bikini dodge ball
3:00 Miss Midwest Mayhem Bikini Contest
4:00 Hydraulics tell shows over
6:00 show closes

Sunday
9:00 Gates open to public & judging starts
12:00 Stereo contest ( RERUN TODAY ONLY)
1:00 Falken Tire Toss------To win Free tires by Falken / And JUDGING IS OVER
1:30 Chocolate Milk Chug
2:00 Arc Audio stereo challange
3:00 Lowest of low contest
4:00 Awards and cash payouts. SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!!!
Hope to see everybody come out & play!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 09/06/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
 2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
ONTARIO, CA. 91762


FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

NOTE: LOCATION IS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STREET SO YOU'LL HAVE TO BUST A (U) TURN ON THE FIRST LIGHT INTERSECTION AND GO BACK UP AND LOCATION WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE. 


LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 5:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD SO BRING YOUR RIDES AND YOUR APPETITES! :biggrin: 


INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SO BRING RIDES AND YOUR APPETITES AND LET'S PACK THIS SUCKA OUT! 
:thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :wave: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

DAMIT MISSED A BAD AZZ SHOW :angry: O9 4 SHOW BLEAVE ME ILL BE IN DA TOP 1O LOW RYDER LINE UP :angry: NO JOKE :uh:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 4 2008, 10:46 PM~11261774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BIG HOME BOY, DOING WHAT HE DO :cheesy:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

San Diego DUB is gonna be good already saw some of the lows inside


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------

